# Lettering on Wood Projects



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm interested in applying lettering on wood projects that won't rub off.
Lettering style is helvetica 1/4" to 3/8" high.
Any thoughts on techniques?
I've tried metal stamps and didn't like the results.
I also don't like the stencils either as the font is too small.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

A metal shop with a CNC machine could make you a metal template with anything you want. 
They could copy your signature for instance. 
Using the metal template with a router collet, you can route your message on any project.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

we have a laser engraver. if it is something you are interested in having laser engraved, pm me.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Is this a one off or something you want to be able to reuse, like a branding iron?


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Not a branding iron or signature for projects. I'm looking to make router bit holders and want to mark the sizes on the blocks of wood. Each one would different.
1/4" high letters would be difficult to use any kind of router.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That's awful small to machine into wood or to make a stencil. I think that size would require engraving into a metal plate and applying that to the wood.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

unclefester said:


> Not a branding iron or signature for projects. I'm looking to make router bit holders and want to mark the sizes on the blocks of wood. Each one would different.
> 1/4" high letters would be difficult to use any kind of router.



I would say laser engraving is your permanent solution. You could also use water rub decals and just put a few extra coats of clear coat over to protect. I use water rub decals to personalize my pens and they hold up pretty good for wear and tear.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes, I agree laser printing would enable any font and point size to be used. However, perhaps one of the transfer lettering sets from most stationers would do. Varnish over after applying and drying. 
johnep


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm going to give the letter transfer sets a try.
I'll keep you posted.
Thanks


----------



## Dodis (Feb 25, 2013)

For a do it yourself option for small lettering like that, I would look into a pantograph with a Dremel and a tiny bit. Then you can print out the lettering you want at a good size scale and let the reduction of the pantograph shrink it to the size you want. And the larger the amount of reduction, the less any tracing errors will show.


----------



## rubberduck (Jun 24, 2014)

A permanent marker

Coley


----------

